# Nice blue water push, 2 Hoos and a Blue



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Fished Sunday with good customers and friends Mike and Margie on their recently purchased 54' Ocean out of Pensacola. This was the boat's first trip offshore. The plan was to use the trip a learning experience for the new boat owners so I brought all my tackle, secret lures, and specialized rigging supplies. Capt Judd volunteered to work the cockpit as mate. 

We headed out after a quick generator impellar change in search of some decent water indicated on Hiltons around the Dumping Grounds, 50 miles south of Pensacola. The water on the way out was dirty green. About 2 miles from our planned destination we found a strong push of blue water running east to west between the Dumping Grounds and Spur. It was a very nice push and solid color change. We turned west with plans to follow it down toward the Double Nipple. The line had scattered grass and was easy to navigate but no fish found other than 1 missed bite after 2 hours. We came upon a bend in the line and much larger patches of grass. Our first trip around the largest patches produced zilch. The condition were too nice to leave so I made another pass in the opposite direction, same results- zilch. Then we pushed over to the green side and a few more patches of grass and were greeted by a nice run off the long center. 35 # wahoo hit the double hook rigged jet head behind a bird teaser. Almost lost him at the boat when the line broke but Mike and Judd grabbed it were able to get the fish in the boat. Yeah! Everyone smiling, fish in the boat!

A few more passes resulted in a 25# wahoo on a islander/bally combo. No mahi caught or seen. 

Try to work further south but the push became more diffused, so we turned back toward the larger patches. 45 minutes with no action I asked the young angler Alex to go into my bag of tricks and pull out a winning lure. We re-deployed 2 marlin lures on the shorts with Alex's choices and within minutes - Bomb, Zinnnng! A real nice blue grabbed the left short lure and half spooled the 50w in a matter of seconds. Everyone in the cockpit had there eyes straight back when about 100 yards off to the side of the boat I see this gorgeous Blue Marlin grey-hounding toward the boat. I yell "Blue Marlin over there - thats your fish!" It was a full size male in the 250# - 300# class. He proceeded to give us the best show I've ever seen from a blue, coming out of the water 7 different times - mostly jumping toward the boat. His last jump was about 30 yards out and I was getting concerned that it might decided to jump in the boat. The young anglers took turns on the reel and after 40 minutes we got him to the leader. Unfortunately he spit the hook before we could get him to the side of the boat for pictures. But man o man, what a blast!

With a storm in the distance, we decided to head in early. 

All in all the trip was a success. The line wasn't holding much bait but if the seas stay calm for a few days I think it could become very fishy as the moon currents build up this week. 

Great boat, great friends, great time - thanks.

Capt. Matt


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

so what's it really like fishing from a 50 foot SHIP! Nice report thanks!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like a good day on the pond.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the post. Educational. I appreciate the info. 


Pan


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man don't you just love it when a plan comes together!! Thanks for the detailed report! Congrats on the fish and the sale.

Robert


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Matt the Boat Man*

Mat, Thanks for the report, great way to break in a new boat. Hopefully, the Tropics will leave us alone this weekend.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

right time , right place...well done.


----------

